# Bow Hunting while Expecting



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello all! So, I recently found out that I am expecting my 2nd child mid-November. So, this means I'll be around 6 months pregnant when the general archery season starts.

A few quick facts about me:

1. This is my 1st year bow hunting
2. I do not own a truck--I have a little Chevy Spark that would never get to back, unpaved roads.
3. Since I won't be able to pack a ton of weight, I am more concerned about getting the meat out of the woods than the hiking/camping/shooting of the deer.
4. I will most likely be hunting the Wasatch, west.

I'm not sure how many women are on the forum, so I ask the male masses.

How would you feel about your wife bow hunting at 6 months pregnant (if she had the same above issues)? Should I just put in for another point and wait till next year? Any suggestions on how I could still have an enjoyable hunt?

Obviously, I will be talking to my doc and making sure it is safe for me to be hiking and whatnot. I just would really like to hunt this year, but I also want to be safe and ethical (no wasting meat).


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Even if the doctor says go for it you never know what might happen. Just a slip on a muddy rock could be major. 

I'd just put in for a point and not worry about it, but since the application period is finished for Utah you must be talking about another state such as Colorado, Wyoming, or Arizona.


----------



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

I'd just put in for a point and not worry about it, but since the application period is finished for Utah you must be talking about another state such as Colorado, Wyoming, or Arizona.[/QUOTE]

Ah, yeah. That's right. Is there any way to withdraw GS application, but still potentially get a point?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

bezog said:


> Ah, yeah. That's right. Is there any way to withdraw GS application, but still potentially get a point?


Congrats! I don't have enough expertise to recommend what you should or shouldn't do regarding your hunting activities, but as far as applications go...

The withdrawal deadline was March 17.

If you draw, you can turn your tag in and get your points back, plus a point for the year. You will probably not receive a refund, however, so you'll need to decide if it's worth the $40 loss.


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

Clarq said:


> Congrats! I don't have enough expertise to recommend what you should or shouldn't do regarding your hunting activities, but as far as applications go...
> 
> The withdrawal deadline was March 17.
> 
> If you draw, you can turn your tag in and get your points back, plus a point for the year. You will probably not receive a refund, however, so you'll need to decide if it's worth the $40 loss.


My wife and I actually ran into this issue a few years ago. She got her tag, but then we wanted to return it since she would be 7 months pregnant at the time of the hunt. The DWR was awesome. We returned the tag, they gave her a point, AND they refunded the $40 tag fee. I guess it falls within the refund boundaries.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I would have to say go for it, lets face it it's your first year bow hunting so your chances of success probably aren't all that great but the experience would be. We are also talking about deer which aren't all that big anyway and if one skins and quarters the animal were talking less then 50 pounds of meat and leg bones unless you shoot a giant then what 75 pounds of meat. Don't go crazy hiking to deep into the woods and spend a lot of time setting in likely spots and you will be fine. 
I came from a time when a woman worked up to the time the kid popped out, needed restrained to the hospitably bed to make her stay and was home taking care of things in a day. Today a lot of these women think there the first to have a kid and waddle around winning and crying about being pregnant.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

I would say if you keep in shape until then, exercising regularly, your body should be used to it and you should be good to go. If there is any question at the time of the hunt from you or your doctor, I would hold out and play it safe.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

First, if you do end up going, make a plan and adhere to it strictly. Map your routes, give the routes to your family along with expected departure and return times, check in when leaving, check in when returning.

You might want to think of it from the standpoint of two people with medical conditions being dangerously far from medical care should anything go wrong, with one of them doing things (hiking miles, carrying a lot weight for miles) that could exacerbate those conditions.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

bezog said:


> I'm not sure how many women are on the forum, so I ask the male masses.


When my wife was pregnant she:

Fished Alaska for Salmon at 7 months,
Shot a Utah Antelope at 8 months,
And shot her Rifle deer several days before she gave birth to our son.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bezog said:


> Hello all! So, I recently found out that I am expecting my 2nd child mid-November. So, this means I'll be around 6 months pregnant when the general archery season starts.
> 
> A few quick facts about me:
> 
> ...


1st - Congratulations there girl!

2nd - My daughter elk hunted with me when she was 6 1/2 months pregnant and done fine.

3rd - Follow yer doctor's advice.

4th - Good luck, and PM me if you need help getting that big one out to the road.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My daughter and I went cliff diving in Horseshoe Canyon at the Gorge when she was 6 months pregnant.

I took some really cool mid-air jump pics of her, big belly and all. 

uh.....my granddaughter is fine


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> When my wife was pregnant she:
> 
> Fished Alaska for Salmon at 7 months,
> Shot a Utah Antelope at 8 months,
> ...


That's cooler than the other side of the pillow.

.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats... Another vote to go. Next year, you will have a young one and trying to get away will be extremely hard... if not impossible.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

But guys....your wives/daughters were with you, right? Unless I misunderstand we're talking about someone with a medical condition in a vehicle not built for back roads bowhunting alone with no one to assist if necessary. A good obstetrician isn't going to tell you it's a good idea to hike several miles into the backcountry, shoot an animal, then carry 60-70 pounds extra weight back to your car (most likely at night for at least part of that carry) and all while alone and 6 months pregnant.

Forget the pregnancy, if you're planning on doing that alone with the added complication of likely having to hike a greater distance due to not being able to drive back roads, that may not be the greatest plan anyway.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

I nor my wife would call pregnancy a medical condition. That is something the American Medical community has been pushing. 

If she is at risk of complications then yes be careful but 6 months is barely into the 3rd trimester. My wife was 8 months pregnant and we went backpacking for three days (her choice of a trip). She was just fine and enjoyed it.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

You'd have been ok with her doing that trip by herself then?


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

Jedidiah said:


> You'd have been ok with her doing that trip by herself then?


at mid 8 months no but at 6 months no question. Which was the OP's question


----------



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

Just a quick little update: We're having a boy! And I drew my archery tag. So far, feeling pretty good. Doc says that if I am still doing well by August, I have the go ahead, as long as I am careful.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Kudos to you. Decide where you want to hunt and go check it out during the summer months. If nothing else, you could have a great camp trip. Where you thinking of going?


----------



## Don K (Mar 27, 2016)

Maybe pick up a Delorme In Reach, or something to communicate with if you don't have cell service where you are.

And good luck with the hunt, and congrats on the boy!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

My buddy had his first child 2 weeks ago. His wife is a personal trainer and did crossfit the day before she had her baby. 

From what I have seen, if you are active the whole time it isn't an issue. I imagine if she sat for 6 months then went gung-ho her body may respond different.

Lots of people work out the whole time. I just wouldn't put my concern on getting an animal. Just go out casual and have some fun! And if you know how to quarter a deer and have a good pack, you can get an entire one out on your own lol.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Have you been scouting anywhere yet and made the decision if your going to hunt or not yet??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

Bdub said:


> Have you been scouting anywhere yet and made the decision if your going to hunt or not yet??


I have gotten out a few times, mostly just hiking around. Something that I really haven't considered is the heat. Normally it doesn't get to me, but man, that aspect has been miserable. I'm slow going, but doing alright otherwise. I think I may have to adjust my strategy if I am going to go. I definitely can't get miles from the car and expect to get a deer back by myself--not in the heat anyway.

So, yeah. I'm still weighing the options. I think Ill make my decision in the next few weeks though. Thanks for all the support everyone!


----------

